# Coach seats on LD trains



## June the Coach Rider (Sep 24, 2012)

OK, before anyone suggests upgrading to roomettes, I am on a couple of the LD trains, SWC & CA, I am taking on my US cross-country trip with my 45-day rail pass. But, my question is, has anyone traveled in coach on LD trains. I am trying to save money and will ask about upgrading as I can on the trip, but if coach is OK then I can save money and use it for sight seeing on the days I am staying over. My trip looks like this, yes I know it has changed, but this looks like the final change:



LSLWorcester to Chicago

Southwestchief to LA

Texas Eagle to FTW

Bob'sArrive on Friday and leave on Tuesday

TexasEagle to Chicago

CapitolLimited to Toledo

FFRCArrive on Wednesday and leave on Friday

CapitolLimited to Washington DC

Silver Meteor to Fort Lauderdale

Stayin Fort Lauderdale

SilverMeteor to Washington DC

CapitolLimited to Chicago

CAZephyr to Emeryville

CoastStarlight to Seattle

Stayin Seattle

CoastStarlight to Portland

EmpireBuilder to Chicago 

LSLto Worcester


----------



## tampasteve1 (Sep 24, 2012)

June said:


> OK, before anyone suggests upgrading to roomettes, I am on a couple of the LD trains, SWC & CA, I am taking on my US cross-country trip with my 45-day rail pass. But, my question is, has anyone traveled in coach on LD trains. I am trying to save money and will ask about upgrading as I can on the trip, but if coach is OK then I can save money and use it for sight seeing on the days I am staying over. My trip looks like this, yes I know it has changed, but this looks like the final change:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun, out of curiosity, why are you going from Emeryville up to Seattle and then back down to Portland? Why not take the Coast Starlight from Emeryville up to Portland, then the Cascades up to Seattle and the Empire Builder to Chicago?

As per your question: I have taken coach on the Silver Star overnight. It was fine, way better than overnight in coach on an airplane. BUT, a lot rides on how well you sleep. I sleep lightly, so it is not the best situation for me. If you are a deep sleeper that has no problems with sleeping in a recliner, then have at it!

Here are some pictures of the Silver Star coach seating:

















Steve


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Sep 24, 2012)

I have read that the route from Portland on the EB is more scenic than the route from Seattle. I would just go up to Portland and stay there, but I really want to see seattle and the area but get the best view on the EB.

Thanks for the pictures, I am usually able to sleep thru anything, and can take Advil PM with me if I need help. I think I will take ear plugs and sleep mask to help too. The seats look much better than the coach of an airplane. I have only traveled Amtrak one time in 2003 and it was by bedroom with my mother-in-law and even though the meals were included, I think I would not get that again for myself. If I find that I cannot sleep on the train, I am visiting my brother in Fort Worth a few days, staying in Toledo a couple days, and have a couple hotel nights build-in and could extend it a second day somewhere if i need more rest.


----------



## Gingee (Sep 24, 2012)

If you can sleep through anything, I think you will be fine.


----------



## tampasteve1 (Sep 24, 2012)

June said:


> I have read that the route from Portland on the EB is more scenic than the route from Seattle. I would just go up to Portland and stay there, but I really want to see seattle and the area but get the best view on the EB.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures, I am usually able to sleep thru anything, and can take Advil PM with me if I need help. I think I will take ear plugs and sleep mask to help too. The seats look much better than the coach of an airplane. I have only traveled Amtrak one time in 2003 and it was by bedroom with my mother-in-law and even though the meals were included, I think I would not get that again for myself. If I find that I cannot sleep on the train, I am visiting my brother in Fort Worth a few days, staying in Toledo a couple days, and have a couple hotel nights build-in and could extend it a second day somewhere if i need more rest.


Makes sense! If you are a solid sleeper you should be fine. Take a eye mask and ear plugs and you should be even better.

If I were traveling alone I would likely take coach too, but I can be cheap! With two people the sleepers become more economical since they are charged by the room rather than the person.

Steve


----------



## TimePeace (Sep 24, 2012)

The Western train coaches, superliners, are even roomier than the Eastern viewliners, and have better leg-rests. If you sleep well you will be very comfortable on them. When I was younger I rode a lot in coach overnight, and did fine. Also, the sightseer lounge on Western trains is roomy and a comfortable alternative to the coach seating.

Looks like an excellent trip. Have fun!


----------



## wkaemena (Sep 24, 2012)

Maine Rider said:


> The Western train coaches, superliners, are even roomier than the Eastern viewliners, and have better leg-rests. If you sleep well you will be very comfortable on them. When I was younger I rode a lot in coach overnight, and did fine. Also, the sightseer lounge on Western trains is roomy and a comfortable alternative to the coach seating.
> 
> Looks like an excellent trip. Have fun!



I personally cannot sleep while sitting even on this wide and spacious reclining seats with ample leg room. Here you can walk trough the train or jump directly by a folding menu (after initial loading) to the coach car as an interactive 360º panorama

http://www.kaemena360.com/home/amtrak-superliner.html


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Sep 24, 2012)

wkaemena said:


> Maine Rider said:
> 
> 
> > The Western train coaches, superliners, are even roomier than the Eastern viewliners, and have better leg-rests. If you sleep well you will be very comfortable on them. When I was younger I rode a lot in coach overnight, and did fine. Also, the sightseer lounge on Western trains is roomy and a comfortable alternative to the coach seating.
> ...



I looked at the tour of the coach car, does all the coach seats have leg rests that come up to rest your legs on besides the foot rests on the back of the seat in front of you?

Also, is there more room in a bulkhead seat or is this not a good seat because of lack of views.


----------



## Nathanael (Sep 24, 2012)

I believe all the coach seats have leg rests *in the long-distance cars*. (They certainly do in Amfleet IIs, used on the single-level trains).

Occasionally Amtrak runs out of long-distance cars and substitutes a "corridor car" -- or attaches one for people travelling short distances. If this happens, demand to be moved to a different car; it's pretty intolerable to be in an Amfleet I overnight.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

There's some pics here showing the seats reclining.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Sep 24, 2012)

The only time I found coach to be absolutely horrible is when the train is sold out.

As long as you can make yourself comfortable, and manage to get some sleep, then the trips will be just fine.

All of the seats do have legrests as well as footrests.

I have ridden in bulkhead seats on Amtrak plenty of times. The view out of that window is just as good as other windows in my honest opinion.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 24, 2012)

I traveled coach a lot when younger. I am over 60 now, and not as good at curling up, but at 5'2", I could curl up and actually lay down on a pair of seats with both footrests up and my fleece jack for extra padding on the armrest. On the western trains, if traveling alone and coach is not too crowded, you may be allowed a pair of seats to yourself (does this ever happen any more, coach not too crowded?).

I live in Oregon, so I approve of the Portland run on the EB -- but I might suggest the Cascades from Seattle to PDX, it's a lovely train and different/faster than the CS (besides having serviceable if slow wi-fi most of the way). Lots of schedule choices, and better food, too, they have the regional specialties!

I don't like the bulkhead seats because of the noise at night when someone goes through the doors, or up and down the stairs (by the middle bulkhead). Can't say much about the view, I've only been stuck in a bulkhead seat once, and didn't notice the view was any different. Some seats have the wall between windows right beside the seat, and that is worse if you ask me. But if you don't like the view (or lack of it) from your seat, you'll end up at a table in the cafe car.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Sep 24, 2012)

As of recently, trains are definitely filling up more. Last year I rode coach from LFT to ELP, and I had two seats to myself the whole way, but then again that was the Sunset Limited.

I was recently on a packed LSL, and the CONO was sold out *glad I had a roomette on the CONO!!*

I was also on the Crescent recently, I know it got crowded when we hit ATL, glad I had a sleeper for that one too.

I hear that the Sunset has been pretty crowded lately too though. I notice more people boarding and detraining here at LFT as well.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Sep 24, 2012)

Amtrak Cajun said:


> As of recently, trains are definitely filling up more. Last year I rode coach from LFT to ELP, and I had two seats to myself the whole way, but then again that was the Sunset Limited.
> 
> I was recently on a packed LSL, and the CONO was sold out *glad I had a roomette on the CONO!!*
> 
> ...



Good to know, but do you think the trains I have shown will be filling up in middle April to early May? I figure after spring break and before school gets out. Plus after the skiing is pretty much done.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Sep 24, 2012)

No one can predict passenger load. I wish we could haha. Then we would all be traveling on the least crowded days, which in turn would make it crowded again

*Admiral Ackbar* ITS A TRAPPPPPP!!!!!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 24, 2012)

Most of my travel has been on the cross-country LD trains, including all western trains, and almost always in winter (Nov thru March). We started getting roomettes because the LSL was always sold out, and coach was crowded so we couldn't spread out.


----------



## stntylr (Sep 24, 2012)

I once spent five straight nights in coach and I survived.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 25, 2012)

Maine Rider said:


> The Western train coaches, superliners, are even roomier than the Eastern viewliners, and have better leg-rests. If you sleep well you will be very comfortable on them. When I was younger I rode a lot in coach overnight, and did fine. Also, the sightseer lounge on Western trains is roomy and a comfortable alternative to the coach seating.
> 
> Looks like an excellent trip. Have fun!


I don't understand. There are no Viewliner Coaches, what are you talking about?


----------



## Shortline (Sep 25, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Maine Rider said:
> 
> 
> > The Western train coaches, superliners, are even roomier than the Eastern viewliners, and have better leg-rests. If you sleep well you will be very comfortable on them. When I was younger I rode a lot in coach overnight, and did fine. Also, the sightseer lounge on Western trains is roomy and a comfortable alternative to the coach seating.
> ...


If you had to make one guess what he means, what would it be?

May not be Viewliner coaches but many people call the Easten trains "viewliners" colloquially.


----------



## tampasteve1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Maine Rider said:
> 
> 
> > The Western train coaches, superliners, are even roomier than the Eastern viewliners, and have better leg-rests. If you sleep well you will be very comfortable on them. When I was younger I rode a lot in coach overnight, and did fine. Also, the sightseer lounge on Western trains is roomy and a comfortable alternative to the coach seating.
> ...


While we all know the coaches as Amfleet I or II, or Horizon for that matter, Amtrak also refers to the whole train as a "Viewliner Train" on their website. I know, it is odd and frankly incorrect, but they do. For an example, go to the Amtrak website and click on : Plan > Onboard > Seating Accommodations > Reserved Coach Class Seat

Then it will show a table with "Short/Medium Distance Train," "Viewliner Train," and "Superliner Train" and show the amenities on each train type in a coach class seat. There are some other references on their website too, but that is the most visible one as anyone that clicks on the reserved coach seat description will see that page.

Here is a link to the page: Amtrak Seating Table

Steve


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 25, 2012)

Shortline said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Maine Rider said:
> ...


**LIKE**


----------



## jb64 (Sep 25, 2012)

I would avoid the bulkhead seats, if possible. While the extra room is nice, there are two main drawbacks. One is that there is no tray table for you to use. The biggest drawback, though, is listening to the door opening and closing all night everytime someone walks through your car. With stops in the middle of the night and passengers boarding and leaving, and with conductors checking the train, there will be traffic through your car all night. I made the mistake of sitting there once for an overnight in coach and will not do it again. The view is not as good, either, which may be important to you.

Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## slimchipley (Sep 25, 2012)

I think the coach vs sleeper decision rests solely on the depth of your pockets. A sleeper will help insure you arrive fresh and rested, but only you can decide if that is worth the hefty price tag? Some trains are certainly more costly than others. So you may want to mix it up.


----------



## MiRider (Sep 25, 2012)

I traveled on a 30 Day Rail Pass in April and May of this year - exclusively in coach and it was absolutely fine.

I enjoyed it so much that I plan on doing it again next year.

Even though Spring Break was over at that point, all of my trains were full but it was never a problem.

We picked up groups of chaperoned students on two of my trips and that made for a lot of action in the SSL and Diner but it was never too crowded and I was always able to get a seat/reservation in both places.

Spring Break 2013 Dates

As a female traveling alone, my suggestion is to ask for an aisle seat, every coach attendant I encountered had no problem with that.

Since you have no control over your seatmates, being seated next to a male seat hog or character of either sex while you're hemmed in at the window is not pleasant.

It happened to me a couple of times and I'll never sit there again, having a wall to lean on isn't worth it and I can see out the windows just fine from the aisle.

I can also get in and out of my seat at my convenience.

Just my experience, to each their own.

If you have compression bags for packing, you can actually compress a full size pillow (cheap type, not feather or memory foam) and fleece blanket small enough to roll up and pack in or attach to your carry-on.

Easy enough to compress and re-pack while at your seat too.

I have these from Target so I can vouch for their quality, there are a lot of choices on Amazon too.

3 large and 2 medium compression travel bags from Target for $21.99






I also found this neat travel pillow and used it on a couple of trips, not as comfortable as a real pillow but not bad at all.

It's super easy to inflate and doesn't take up much room in your bag at all.

You can supplement it with the dinky Amtrak pillow.

The cover they sell for it is not worth the $ though, I just put part of my blanket on it as the material it's made from hurt my ear.

Travel Rest Pillow - $26.95 on Amazon






I also agree on the bulkhead seats, sat there once on the CONO and the constant door action was awful and I really missed my tray table.

I had the loveliest, most elegant seatmate ever so that made up for it.

Coach seats are very comfortable with a lot of leg room, here are a couple more pics.











I really enjoyed planning my Rail Pass trips, your itinerary looks like a real adventure.

Have fun!


----------



## Nathanael (Sep 25, 2012)

JoanieB has provided a great photo of "Superliner" long-distance seats (I think) and the "Amfleet II" seats are *very* similar.

If the attendant places you overnight in a car which has different, more closely spaced seats, without footrests, move to a different car immediately. The cars with more closely spaced seats ("corridor seating") are intended for people travelling short distances, and the attendant will have made a mistake. I failed to correct this error once, and that was my only truly unpleasant trip on Amtrak.

(The corridor seats are fine if you're not trying to sleep, though; they're like business class seats on a good airline.)


----------



## leemell (Sep 25, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Maine Rider said:
> 
> 
> > The Western train coaches, superliners, are even roomier than the Eastern viewliners, and have better leg-rests. If you sleep well you will be very comfortable on them. When I was younger I rode a lot in coach overnight, and did fine. Also, the sightseer lounge on Western trains is roomy and a comfortable alternative to the coach seating.
> ...


The Viewliners that we were on had sleepers, diners, sightseer lounges and COACHES.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Sep 25, 2012)

Coach is coach, regardless of what the equipment may be called, either by name or technicality .  Lets try not to derail this thread with technicalities. Haha.


----------



## jdcnosse (Sep 26, 2012)

I've done CHI-FLG round trip on the SWC and CHI-TUS on the TE/SL. Coach isn't too bad to me, at least for a couple days. I think 3 days is enough for me to take a small break.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 26, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Shortline said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian Hardcore said:
> ...


If youa re talking about Amfleet IIs, then I disagree. I prefer Amfleet IIs ever so slightly over Superliner Coaches.


----------



## TimePeace (Sep 26, 2012)

Amtrak Cajun said:


> Coach is coach, regardless of what the equipment may be called, either by name or technicality .  Lets try not to derail this thread with technicalities. Haha.


Hehehe


----------



## TimePeace (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, I just spent a good night in coach on the LSL. I got more sleep than I thought I would.. . Had the seat to myself and the other passengers were quiet. And tonight I will be in a roomette on the SWC! Best to you all.. .


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 26, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Shortline said:
> ...


:huh:


----------



## tubaia (Sep 26, 2012)

So far, my wife and I have made 4 long distance round trips (3 to the west coast, 1 to the east coast), and all of them have been in coach. We have not had any problems sleeping for the most part. I usually sleep better on the second night than the first, but that is often true in a hotel as well. Ear plugs or MP3 player usually help.

While the seats are pretty comfortable, I have noticed that they could use a little more padding (or maybe I need more padding in the seat  ). We always take along lightweight blankets, and I have begun using mine as extra seat cushioning. I also take along my own full-size pillow, which is a nice added comfort.

As far as placement within the cars, on the bi-level trains I've noticed too much noise from the doors between the cars and too much light coming from the center stairs. Mid-way up or back is nice, but as was mentioned earlier, watch out for the window pillars, both with the seat upright and when it is reclined.


----------



## Ben_G (Sep 26, 2012)

If you get to pick your own seat on a Superliner....try and get the one stair side in front of the stairs. Great window, just pull the curtians back behind the seat if you want. Also nobody sitting behind you so reclineing the seat or moving curtians will not cause problems also tray tables are at these seats.

We noticed the older cars the seats reclined a bit more than the newer ones, but the newer ones had a little more padding in the seat. To tell the differance look for a line of LED lights along the floor on one side, that is the newer.


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 2, 2012)

Call this a personal curiosity about Amtrak's coach seats in general, but...

Does anyone have some insight on why Amtrak never had an armrest between the two seats? The lack of one stands out most with me. A folding one where, if a degree of separation and a place to rest your other arm on is not desired, it could simply be pushed up and out of the way to create the situation found now. Being on a train is a social environment, but sometimes you just want that small physical line between you and a complete stranger sitting in the seat next to you.

Just one of those odd facts about Amtrak that makes you scratch your head.


----------



## MiRider (Dec 2, 2012)

Blackwolf said:


> Call this a personal curiosity about Amtrak's coach seats in general, but...
> 
> Does anyone have some insight on why Amtrak never had an armrest between the two seats? The lack of one stands out most with me. A folding one where, if a degree of separation and a place to rest your other arm on is not desired, it could simply be pushed up and out of the way to create the situation found now. Being on a train is a social environment, but sometimes you just want that small physical line between you and a complete stranger sitting in the seat next to you.
> 
> Just one of those odd facts about Amtrak that makes you scratch your head.


I have no insight but I hate the lack of separation between seats.

I really don't recall having as many issues with personal space encroachment in the past as I do today.

Which is why I ALWAYS sit in an aisle seat.

I DO NOT want your body parts touching mine!

MEN - READ THIS!!!

Why in the hell do the majority of you sit with legs splayed out into the personal space of others??? :angry:

Why???? Pisses me off to no end and, honestly, I don't want to get confrontational about it.

If you're seated next to someone you're not friends/intimate with, please sit with your legs closed.

I've had this happen with EVERY male (with the exception of one - story below) on every train and my husband finally saw it with his own eyes at a concert this week. :angry:

I wound up smooshed as far as I could go next to my husband while mr. man sat entitled and splayed out in my personal space.

Seriously, it doesn't matter if your booty is in the seat, if your legs/knees are past the side edge of the seat, you're a rude @$%)#@!

Anyhoo  I've fantasized about designing a fan-like accoutrement that would fold up compactly and attach to the hard part between the seats somehow.

A big triangular piece of plexiglass would be better :lol:

Story: The only man that never encroached on my personal space on the train was my favorite seatmate ever.

It was on the CONO last spring.

I couldn't help but notice that when he sat down, he closed his legs and made himself compact.... weird.

We made some idle chit chat which wound up escalating into movies we liked (he recommended Eat Pray Love because I hadn't seen it) and more.

We shared stories of growing up in the mean streets of Chicago, me on the north side, him at the Robert Taylor Homes.

Then I had to ask... yep, he was an ex-con with a scary story but one of the nicest, people I've ever met and we had a great trip together.

Man, if it takes prison to teach personal space lessons, then we've got problems.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 2, 2012)

When I've looked at pictures and films of pre-Amtrak trains, I seldom if ever saw an armrest between the Coach seats unlike on an airliner.


----------



## rusty spike (Dec 2, 2012)

Blackwolf said:


> Call this a personal curiosity about Amtrak's coach seats in general, but...
> 
> Does anyone have some insight on why Amtrak never had an armrest between the two seats? The lack of one stands out most with me. A folding one where, if a degree of separation and a place to rest your other arm on is not desired, it could simply be pushed up and out of the way to create the situation found now. Being on a train is a social environment, but sometimes you just want that small physical line between you and a complete stranger sitting in the seat next to you.
> 
> Just one of those odd facts about Amtrak that makes you scratch your head.


I don't have any idea why Amtrak does not use center, folding armrests, except that, historically, passenger train "chair cars" almost never had them. And maybe the railroads used that as sales feature to upgrade pax to Pullman sleeper or parlor car service.

As far as the airliner center armrest, they are a must. With seats that are 17" wide (a good 6 " narrower than an Amtrak Superliner coach seat). there would be way too much "body-part" contact if it weren't for the plane's armrest.

I think the armrest would be a welcomed addtion; maybe the new Viewliners witl have them.


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 2, 2012)

Acela, and I believe the California cars as well, have armrests between the seats.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Dec 3, 2012)

JoanieB said:


> Blackwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Call this a personal curiosity about Amtrak's coach seats in general, but...
> ...


Don't hold back, Joanie. Tell us how you really feel! Yours is one of the best comments I've seen on this forum. Thank you for saying what so many of us have been thinking for years!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 3, 2012)

JoanieB said:


> MEN - READ THIS!!!
> 
> Why in the hell do the majority of you sit with legs splayed out into the personal space of others??? :angry:
> 
> ...


I don't think I do this too often and I don't think all men are that bad. Maybe it's just because I've been taught through repeated long hours on Greyhound for thrity years.


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 3, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> Acela, and I believe the California cars as well, have armrests between the seats.


Yes, I can speak for the California cars. I cannot speak for Acela, and likely will not have the chance in the foreseeable future (even though I'm in DC in a week.) They DO have armrests between the seats.

I'm referencing the rest of the Amtrak fleet, primarily the LD seats, as you could in all potential be placed next to a complete and *non*-social stranger for multiple days and have no physical barrier between them. This is, IMHO, a rather severe downside to the otherwise vastly superior product on Amtrak.

Mind you, I do everything I can to avoid coach for any trip longer than 5 hours if a class above is offered, but I also like having a place to rest my arm on _both _sides of my body. Just a small gripe of mine, and it is my personal gripe that I know will have no effect, but alas. Amtrak! If corporate should stumble across this thread, in future seating arrangements PLEASE include an armrest between seats on all your cars!


----------



## fillyjonk (Dec 3, 2012)

I've traveled over night both in coach and in sleeper. Coach can be fine if you fall asleep easily (I do not) and are not bothered by noise (I am - I wear earplugs but some noises penetrate even those). I would dare say coach is probably more fun if you're traveling with someone else and if you're the kind of person who can "roll with it" no matter what happens. (I am not and having loud or uncongenial seatmates makes for an unpleasant trip)

Back in the early 00s, when Amtrak was less-heavily used, if I traveled on an "off" day (like, not the Wednesday before Thanksgiving or something), I could pretty well count on having two seats to myself - so I could "stretch out" across them for at least most of the night.

Not always - I remember one Thanksgiving trip when it was crowded - and this was back when they had the separate smoking car. The guy next to me insisted on being in the window seat, but he also insisted on getting up, it seemed like every 45 minutes during the night, for a cigarette. I also had a bad experience one run with someone I will simply describe as a "creeper."

After that, on my dad's persuasion, I tried sleeper.

I will never go back. I realize that the sleeper car is not worth it to many people, and it's probably arguably a foolish expense for a single traveler. But, for me, I love it. The biggest thing for me is the privacy and the quiet. And the fact that as a woman traveling alone (though not as young, and therefore, more "invisible," than I used to be), I don't have to deal with potentially unwanted attention. (I am sure most men who travel the trains are right gentlemen, but that one creeper I had to deal with kind of scared me).

Also, I admit there's a bit of smug comfort in hearing the announcement "We have a very full train today. If you are traveling in coach alone, please clear the seat next to you as you WILL be getting a seatmate" and being able to look over at the empty roomette seat across from me.....Maybe not a very nice sentiment, but it is nice to have that quiet and privacy.

The last time I rode overnight in coach (after having to leave the sleeper due to its being bad ordered), even with earplugs I was awake most of the night because of someone who was snoring exceptionally loudly. I've also had other people complain to me recently (when I wind up sitting with them in the dining car) that coach is "loud" and the car attendant does "nothing" to enforce quiet hours. I don't know if that's true or not but several people have complained of it on the last few trips I've been on...


----------



## crescent2 (Dec 3, 2012)

I am one of those people who can't sleep "in public" so, like fillyjonk, I prefer the sleeper units, too. But if you can sleep on a plane, you should be able to sleep in coach, especially if you are seated with a companion. I personally can't imagine sleeping in the seat next to a stranger, though, but that's just me (older female). Many people travel in coach overnight just fine, so it's really simply a personal decision. And you have much more space than on a plane.

Editing to say that I just noticed the OP was by June. Since you use a cane, I'd suggest at least looking into getting the accessible unit where possible. In our experience there was a good price break (especially with meals included in the price) and it really made it easier for my mobility-limited hubby to travel, as well as being very nice for me, too.

Either way, have a great trip!


----------



## crescent2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Back again. June, someone on the other thread just pointed out that by being on the lower level, if you choose to go to any other car, it would require climbing those stairs more often. You can only get from car to car on the upper level. So that is something else to consider that I wasn't thinking of. I'm not sure if you can get the discount if you don't request the accessible unit, but maybe you can on the western trains because some of the lower level seats can be reserved for mobility-limited passengers.

There are roomettes and coach seats on both levels, so once you decide which level is best for you, be sure to mention that you have mobility limitations when you reserve. As other posters have pointed out, the fare might be lower and you would be assured of getting the level you need (and not being asked to move if you choose to reserve the lower level). Also, you could have meals brought to you if needed. I guess it depends a lot on how difficult those stairs will be for you to climb. (Sorry if I'm making this sound more complicated than it is!)


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree with fillyjonk and crescent2, I always try to get a Sleeper. I could probably fall asleep is Coach but it just feels a lot more relaxing and comfortable in a Sleeper. That why I've developed the good old trick of trying to get a daytime bus instead of an overnight train if I can't afford a Roomette. Coach is better than a bus but not when overnight compared to day!


----------



## thully (Dec 4, 2012)

I did quite a few nights in coach last year/this year - including a few times on the Capitol Limited, once on the Cardinal, and on my winter trip on the Southwest Chief, Sunset Limited, and CONO. I will say it was tolerable, though not ideal. The seats do recline, but not all the way - so you'll have to sleep sitting partially up unless you have an empty seat next to you that you can use (which someone may wake you up to sit in) or camp out in the lounge car (I saw some people do the latter on my trips). Earplugs, a pillow/blanket, and sleeping mask will help a lot - but even then, it can be tough at times. I enjoyed the trips I took, though (with the possible exception of the Cardinal with its shortage of dining-car food) - much of my time during the day was spent in the lounge or dining car.

In any case, for my next LD trip, I'm going in a roomette on the Texas Eagle and Southwest Chief LAX-CHI/CHI-LAX - given that the TE was an AGR redemption and I got low bucket on the SWC, I figured it was worth it. Also, the last couple times I did coach (which was the Capitol Limited and Cardinal) I had a rougher time with it than my long winter trip - and I'd been wanting to try a longer trip in the sleepers (so far, my only experience is a couple roomettes on the LSL to TOL with the thruway bus to ARB).


----------



## Old man vagabond (Dec 4, 2012)

JoanieB said:


> MEN - READ THIS!!!
> 
> Why in the hell do the majority of you sit with legs splayed out into the personal space of others??? :angry:


*I don't sit that way, **anywhere**.*

*And when I've been on a train, I stick my feet straight forward, on or off the footrest, as I usually have a small bag with my medicine, water, and snacks on the floor ~ and my legs rest atop the bag.*


----------



## Heading North (Dec 5, 2012)

I've seen photos of the original Amfleet I coaches with some sort of rigid divider (metal?) between the seats. Anyone else remember that? Not terribly comfortable... But, even the airplane-style dividers aren't always great. I once had a rather wide seatmate on a red-eye flight and ended up bruised from the armrest. On other flights without a seatmate I'd lift the armrest to try to sleep, but it doesn't fold flush. Just suggesting that the remedies aren't perfect either.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Dec 5, 2012)

Joanie, I for one never sit the way your post describes. Its not all males that do this, you just happened to run into the rude ones that do.

I always push myself against the window *if in a window seat*, or if I am in the aisle seat, I try to make myself as compact as I can.

To fillyjonk. I am a single traveler, and the sleeper that I had on the CONO and Crescent was well worth it for me. The privacy *and sleep space* is well worth the price. I also enjoyed that feeling of, "Im glad I have a sleeper" when I heard that the CONO was full departing Chicago.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Dec 5, 2012)

crescent2 said:


> Editing to say that I just noticed the OP was by June. Since you use a cane, I'd suggest at least looking into getting the accessible unit where possible. In our experience there was a good price break (especially with meals included in the price) and it really made it easier for my mobility-limited hubby to travel, as well as being very nice for me, too.


I am hoping that I can schedule the accessible unit on my trips. I have decided why waste it on one trip and have made it so I have several trips scheduled throughout the year.


----------



## davey jones (Dec 6, 2012)

Superliner coach seats have quite a bit of room but I have never been able to sleep (as opposed to dozing off for a few minutes) unless I am able to lie down flat. A few years ago I brought a pad and sleeping bag and waited until late (after 11PM) then camped out on the floor of the observation car. As long as you are up and out of there early (5-6AM) I never had a problem.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 6, 2012)

davey jones said:


> Superliner coach seats have quite a bit of room but I have never been able to sleep (as opposed to dozing off for a few minutes) unless I am able to lie down flat. A few years ago I brought a pad and sleeping bag and waited until late (after 11PM) then camped out on the floor of the observation car. As long as you are up and out of there early (5-6AM) I never had a problem.


I agree. they are easy to doze off in but not very good for a real LD trip.


----------

